# letrozole + arimidex?



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello guys! My question is can you go letrozole plus adex together? I know and I have read all over the internet that some claims that the adex will reduce the effect of letrozole. But as we know letrozole is pretty strong so adex wouldnt reduce to much effect of the letro? They are diffrent types to like one SERM and one AI. I know that many people say nolva with adex or letro will make it very bad but adex and letro? Lets say you go like 1 - 1,5 letrozole and like a half tablet of adex together? I friend of mine said he cured his "gyno" or reduced it all the way with nolva + adex and offcourse did go down on the steroids like from 750 to 500 each week. Myself will do the same, I did go 1000 each week but when I reduced it I think my breast swoll did go down but I was to fast to go upp to 1000 again so it did came back a little so now I will stay at 500 and see. Maybe try letrozole a half tab with adex?

Reegards bros !


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Or like 1 / 4 tab of arimidex with a half tab of letro =)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Just run the letro at the dose you require?


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Yee you can do that but why not take adex to? Its much more safer if you really want to get cleared up. The question is not what I should do.. Its if you can take adex + letro together and becuse of letros strenght will the adex do so much damage on the effect wich I dont think it will but allways fun to hear opinions.


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I find Letro so strong I only use it .25 of a tab for a few days at a time to control sides. I wouldnt bother with Adex, its not as effective (at least for me). Letro really is that strong. Careful of killing your libido tho.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

I know that letro kills your sexdrive but I dont care about that right now, better to get better then to care about that crap. It will come back later so it doesnt bother me. The only thing I know is that the ****ing letro works.... Its from MIR and makes me feel really crappy like dizzy in the head, a little bit weak in my body, a little bit depression etc... So we will see if they do the job. I think it came in my breast becuse I have allways done 500MG each week since october 2011 and never had problems with it but then in april or may now I did go to 1000mg each week and I think it came like a shock to my body so it reacted this way.. And ive also throwed in trenbolone E 400mg each week but I think the thief is the testo like many of my bodybuilding friends says and not the tren. So now I have cutted down my testo to 500mg each week and taken of the trenbolone just to do it. So when it goes down I will still go 500mg testo E and put in trenbolone again to see what happends and take out letro after some days with 0,25mg then change to nolva or adex low dose the whole time


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe I will even drop the testo to 250mg a week, we will see. But will keep pumping letro + adex and see what happends =)


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

Both are AI's. Letro being the stronger. Dont know why you would run both. Use adex at 1mg pd or use letro at 1/4 tab pd and adjust accordingly. No point running both.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Marylandmuscle said:


> *Hello guys! My question is can you go letrozole plus adex together? I know and I have read all over the internet that some claims that the adex will reduce the effect of letrozole. But as we know letrozole is pretty strong so adex wouldnt reduce to much effect of the letro*? They are diffrent types to like one SERM and one AI. I know that many people say nolva with adex or letro will make it very bad but adex and letro? Lets say you go like 1 - 1,5 letrozole and like a half tablet of adex together? I friend of mine said he cured his "gyno" or reduced it all the way with nolva + adex and offcourse did go down on the steroids like from 750 to 500 each week. Myself will do the same, I did go 1000 each week but when I reduced it I think my breast swoll did go down but I was to fast to go upp to 1000 again so it did came back a little so now I will stay at 500 and see. Maybe try letrozole a half tab with adex?
> 
> Reegards bros !


It won't reduce the effect at all, thats not how they work.



Marylandmuscle said:


> *Yee you can do that but why not take adex to? Its much more safer if you really want to get cleared up*. The question is not what I should do.. *Its if you can take adex + letro together* and becuse of letros strenght will the adex do so much damage on the effect wich I dont think it will but allways fun to hear opinions.


Yes but there will be no extra benefit, so you are just wasting your time and money. Do some research, you don't seem to understand the mechanism of action of aromatase inhibitors.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

So people who have taken nolva + adex and reduce it dont understand the mechanism? Pls.... Its better to be safe then sorry. Some of the inhibitors will make some damage and offcourse probably the letro will damage harder but if adex works or not with letro and if ive got the time and the money so why not? Why not try


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

I mean both of them are AIs yes... But why pointless to take them both? They do two different stuffs...The other completely nuke out all estrogen but the other lower it so.. Maybe letro will give the adex some looser effect but why not try... If you got the money.. Like a said better to be safe then sorry like my friend to nolva + adex and it worked.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Completely over the top.

Letro by itself is incredible.


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

No doubt it is.. I just think about to be safer.. But you already is safe on letro


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Marylandmuscle said:


> I mean both of them are AIs yes... But why pointless to take them both? *They do two different stuffs...*The other completely nuke out all estrogen but the other lower it so.. Maybe letro will give the adex some looser effect but why not try... If you got the money.. Like a said better to be safe then sorry like my friend to* nolva + adex and it worked*.


No they dont do two different stuffs lol,

We are not talking about nolva and adex, they are totally different.

As for why pointless to take them both, like i said, do some research on the MOA of AI's then you will know, take my advice or don't.

I'm just trying to help and i do know what i'm talking about, even without the many years of research common sense should tell you that two AI's of exactly the same type (both type II) will not alter E-Max.


----------



## apollo17 (Feb 9, 2012)

2.5mg of letro will do the trick, you just need to stick it out until it works.

mine took 23 days to clear annd then I began tapering. About day 17 it had softened, day 20 it had shrunk, day 23 had all but gone.

I do not see the point of running both bud, that's from experience. But if your going to do it, please let us kniow the results etc. I was desperate to get rif of mine also but the one drug did the trick thankfully. good luck and all the best


----------



## Marylandmuscle (Jun 4, 2011)

The thing is that people say dont take this or that.. So true I have thought about adex + letro maybe is not the best combo becuse both are AIs but like letro + nolva would work better becuse ive heard guys that taken adex + nolva and their have dissapeard. I think you can take things together and it will work like nolva + letro.. Letro is so strong so the nolva wont affect the effect to much of it at all lets say you take 2,5 letro ED with 20-40mg nolva each day or EoD but in begining ED. They do to different things. When people say you cant take this with that I dont belive that to much. If you read people have taken nolva with letro and it worked.. Becuse it will work and it will do damage.. Its not like it wont work? I will do my best and try =) And offcourse.. It will take a little bit of time maybe 2-3 weeks so patience!


----------

